# georgia friends good day



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## pic (Jan 15, 2010)

Give us the story with this.


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Who held the spotlight?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

that kinda offends me a little. why kill that many??


----------



## pic (Jan 15, 2010)

Everone of them is also to little to shoot!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

and looks like a few doe too


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

pretty sure this is from a deer drive of some sorts and not from just one person either.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

define deer drive?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like 4 bucks and 4 does....Whats the deal?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Organized hunt with a lot of people maybe? Charity hunt for disabled youth? Wounded warriors? Something?


----------



## pic (Jan 15, 2010)

If you did this on my lease you might be riding back there with them,with your tongue hanging out!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn hope there's a good story for that. Kinda sucks seeing that without a story. People might assume the worst


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

yes it was a drive, yes it was more than one guy , yes there are does(does eat too), and 'm happy for these guys. it was on private property and they use the meat to feed homeless people. sorry if some of you haters can't deal with it.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe in Georgia you can shoot your buck limit in one day. Not sure on their doe limit.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

pic said:


> Everone of them is also to little to shoot!


A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. IMO. Ive seen worse from deer drives in the Midwest.

Exampl from Iowa I believe...the bucks are much better of course.


----------



## pic (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok if you had gave the story first I would not have got to complain,now I will be quite.


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

Right you are. but you know on here people always assume the worst. its a family farm and these guys now how to hunt i guess. i only posted the picture for viewing pleasure but everybody gets their panties in a wad.


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

skullworks said:


> A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. IMO. Ive seen worse from deer drives in the Midwest.
> 
> Exampl from Iowa I believe...the bucks are much better of course.


 very nice indeed


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

jdhkingfisher said:


> define deer drive?


 loading up the back of your truck with little doe eyed deer and driving them to the process shed.


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

mrmojo2136 said:


> wirelessly posted
> 
> who held the spotlight?


x 2, at least if you saw a killin like that in south alabama there would be some sort of light involved.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> that kinda offends me a little. why kill that many??



Agreed !!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

...


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Man thats alot of backstrap rolls ummm!!!! Congrats to your friends.


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

local_hooker said:


> Agreed !!


 no different than killing undersized grouper or snapper. but i dont hate on fishermen.


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

byrddog said:


> Man thats alot of backstrap rolls ummm!!!! Congrats to your friends.


thank you, i agree. what these haters on here fail to understand is there are over twenty people in this club. i counted 13 maybe 14 deer. they keep saying why so many. at one deer per person thats not even a daily limit. i just don't understand people on here. they cannot be happy about someone's good fortune. they have to hate on it.


----------



## pic (Jan 15, 2010)

Just joined today and you are already an expert on what assholes we are.Give you a week and you will own the place.BUT I DOUGHT IT.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You just joined this month too pic. If thats how they want to do it and its legal go for it. Why should it bother you or anyone else that isnt in that club.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I wouldnt do it but im not gona hate on someone that does something like it.


----------



## ol'mike (Nov 13, 2010)

There are plenty of deer -ain't no shortage !
What's the big deal if someone hauls several deer back to camp ?

Great pictures and welcome to PFF !!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

noone was hating bro. there was no story behind the pic. now that we know the story its no big deal. you dont gotta go callin us haters and such because you left out a story.


----------



## BamaBoyz (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats just ridiculous. Charity or not no need to do that. I dont every year to charity. But i dont go out and kill what ever crosses the road.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

congrats, does it matter if you get them all at once or throught the season? Looks like it was a good day for all involved!


----------



## Burt (Dec 9, 2009)

No respect what so ever. Whatever.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

what are yall talkin about?? "why so many, no need for that, no respect..." if you and a buddy go shoot 2 deer, that's no different than 15 people killing 15 deer. that's 1 deer a piece fellas. and actually the OP came back and said 20 members, and 13 or 14 deer. guess what, that's less 1 a piece. if i went, i would want to shoot a deer and i would dang sure eat my share of venison in the coming weeks (or months). i would say get over it, but there's nothing to get over - unless you're peta there's nothing wrong with what we've seen here.

that said - OP, no need for name-calling. and please give a little story when you post a pic like that. you could say people think the worst, but some may say you just tried to stir some junk up - which you did whether you meant to or not. 

just my $.02 - awesome day hunting.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

at first he just posted the picture. no story so it looked like one person went on a deer rampage. chill out


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> chill out


same could be said to the guy who thinks someone would post a pic of 14 deer they killed themself in one day of hunting and then whines about it being offensive. :whistling:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

heheheehe real funny. sorry i dont hunt so i dont know all the laws and stuff. sorry i appear to be an idiot.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

come on now i was just pokin back. ain't no big deal. IF you ever see anyone post a pic like that, you can assume it's either a.) multiple hunters or b.) photoshopped. no one appears to be an idiot though.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

If you're offended by the pic. then don't look at it!!! And the line we've always heard growing up, "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all!" Y'all didn't even know the whole story and started knocking it! Agree with K-Bill 100%


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

That looks like a great day to me. I would've loved to have been a part of that. Good Job!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome day! Would have loved to been there for that!


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

jdhkingfisher said:


> that kinda offends me a little. why kill that many??


 Your exactly right about this.Thats ridiculous.Someone needs to call the georgia game&fish comission on these people.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

smooth seas said:


> Your exactly right about this.Thats ridiculous.Someone needs to call the georgia game&fish comission on these people.


 haha i love your avatar pic lol


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

smooth seas said:


> Your exactly right about this.Thats ridiculous.Someone needs to call the georgia game&fish comission on these people.


 why don't you give em a shout. matter of fact let's turn everybody in that loads up a days kill on the back of their truck and send em all to the gas chamber . hahahaha , oh man you are funny.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

smooth seas said:


> Your exactly right about this.Thats ridiculous.Someone needs to call the georgia game&fish comission on these people.


and say what? that a group of hunters shot less than a buck each? i don't get it. are you against the "drive" method, or what? if it's a legal way to hunt, and they take legal deer within the bag limit, what's the problem? and yes, i'm assuming everyone had a license, no one person shot over the individual bag limit, and that this was done during the day.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

mrmojo2136 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Who held the spotlight?





jdhkingfisher said:


> that kinda offends me a little. why kill that many??





pic said:


> If you did this on my lease you might be riding back there with them,with your tongue hanging out!





BamaBoyz said:


> Thats just ridiculous. Charity or not no need to do that. I dont every year to charity. But i dont go out and kill what ever crosses the road.





smooth seas said:


> Your exactly right about this.Thats ridiculous.Someone needs to call the georgia game&fish comission on these people.


Its comments like these that keep people from posting reports on this forum. Everyone jumps to conclusions, do all of you even hunt? For all you know these deer were killed by 20 people or killed in a weekend and put in the walkin freezer and cleaned all at once, we dont know. Everyone has to ASSUME what happend. I do admit the OP was probably trying to stir up some shit by just posting a picture and not a report and yall fell for it. If it offends you dont open the link, it doesnt offend you when you catch a boat limit of cobia, or snapper, or grouper, why is limit of deer any different Congrats to the hunters.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Its comments like these that keep people from posting reports on this forum. Everyone jumps to conclusions, do all of you even hunt? For all you know these deer were killed by 20 people or killed in a weekend and put in the walkin freezer and cleaned all at once, we dont know. Everyone has to ASSUME what happend. I do admit the OP was probably trying to stir up some shit by just posting a picture and not a report and yall fell for it. If it offends you dont open the link, it doesnt offend you when you catch a boat limit of cobia, or snapper, or grouper, why is limit of deer any different Congrats to the hunters.


Very well stated Splittine!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Its comments like these that keep people from posting reports on this forum. Everyone jumps to conclusions, do all of you even hunt? For all you know these deer were killed by 20 people or killed in a weekend and put in the walkin freezer and cleaned all at once, we dont know. Everyone has to ASSUME what happend. I do admit the OP was probably trying to stir up some shit by just posting a picture and not a report and yall fell for it. If it offends you dont open the link, it doesnt offend you when you catch a boat limit of cobia, or snapper, or grouper, why is limit of deer any different Congrats to the hunters.


YEP! Exactly! thats why the majority of my success hasnt hit the internet this year. ill keep it to my close friends..


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*meat head*

well if you are going to post a picture without a story expect people to assume the worst. You should not be offened by anyone attempting to turn poachers into the game and fish department. I understand the deer in the photo were not killed illegally but you did not state that or anything with the orignal photo. I am going to make an assumption of my own and that is you are a young guy that didnt know any better so for future reference it dosent matter where you post pictures like that it will offend someone unless there is a story behind the photo it is human nature to assume the worst out of people ecsepcially outdoorsmen so in thew future dont post pics without a story


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



billin said:


> well if you are going to post a picture without a story expect people to assume the worst. You should not be offened by anyone attempting to turn poachers into the game and fish department. I understand the deer in the photo were not killed illegally but you did not state that or anything with the orignal photo. I am going to make an assumption of my own and that is you are a young guy that didnt know any better so for future reference it dosent matter where you post pictures like that it will offend someone unless there is a story behind the photo it is human nature to assume the worst out of people ecsepcially outdoorsmen so in thew future dont post pics without a story


X2. Well stated mike


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

billin said:


> well if you are going to post a picture without a story expect people to assume the worst. You should not be offened by anyone attempting to turn poachers into the game and fish department. I understand the deer in the photo were not killed illegally but you did not state that or anything with the orignal photo. I am going to make an assumption of my own and that is you are a young guy that didnt know any better so for future reference it dosent matter where you post pictures like that it will offend someone unless there is a story behind the photo it is human nature to assume the worst out of people ecsepcially outdoorsmen so in thew future dont post pics without a story


i can honestly say i do not agree with one single part of this. i think it's sad if people automatically assume the worst of others. i know i certainly don't. and i'll go so far as to say it's borderline ignorant to think someone would come on here and post a picture of a truck bed full of deer that 1 person shot in 1 day. yes, some details woulda been nice, but it was as if the possibility of multiple hunters didn't even cross some peoples' minds.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If I remember correctly, GA has a 1 buck/1 doe limit per day. 2 deer possible fer 1 person. Everyone jumps the gun and thinks it was done illegal...."Most" folks wouldn't post a pic ifin it was illegal. Even if the harvesters of these deer were not supplying them to the less fortunate folks out there, IT DOES NOT MATTER!!! Heck, I have harvested 11 deer in 1 season before and they all got ate by me...I donated a backstrap here and there but 95% of the meat was consumed by me. I think it's an AWESOME pic, and it would be even funnier ifin they were piled up to the roof of the truck....

This new group of PFF'rs should have been around when I posted my deer pics of road kill drinking beer and laying on a pillow...then they could have focused their attention to saying they were disgusted or appauled....I'm sure some of the older members will remember the post!!!! 

Tell your buddies good job, and if they are supplying the meat to the less fortunate---GOOD DEED"S WILL COME BACK & FOLD!!!!


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks jason, hey just for the record....i happen to be 54 years old. I have been posting on the PFF for many years under another name, but those were fishing post. I created this name when i got my laptop and actually this is the first "Hunting" post i ever did. sadly it will most likely be the last. unlike you and a few others on here that are intelligent people and seem to have a good head on their shoulders, there are some folks who only log on to see how bad they can slam someone elses post. main reason I think is because they cannot post anything of their own except some lil puny ol deer that they happened to have ran over. i wonder what they would say if i had posted a pic of me and my new hunting buddy....my 16 year old daughter.... that I was a pedophile? Anyway , thanks for people like you and K-bill and a handfull of others that look beyond the bigotry and see a bunch of guys taking a few deer to the skinning shed. Happy Hunting, Regards


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

billin said:


> well if you are going to post a picture without a story expect people to assume the worst. You should not be offened by anyone attempting to turn poachers into the game and fish department. I understand the deer in the photo were not killed illegally but you did not state that or anything with the orignal photo. I am going to make an assumption of my own and that is you are a young guy that didnt know any better so for future reference it dosent matter where you post pictures like that it will offend someone unless there is a story behind the photo it is human nature to assume the worst out of people ecsepcially outdoorsmen so in thew future dont post pics without a story


 
Don't ever assume anything about me, first of all, you don't know me, which right now is a benefit for you.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

......

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/new-hunting-section-emoticons-80954/


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

*This new group of PFF'rs should have been around when I posted my deer pics of road kill drinking beer and laying on a pillow...then they could have focused their attention to saying they were disgusted or appauled....I'm sure some of the older members will remember the post!!!! *

Call me what you will, but I laughed my butt off at that post.:thumbup:

I have noticed a pattern over the past couple of years. There sure is a lot of pissin and moanin that goes on in january and february. Mainly by the fishin guys. ( me being one of them) We spend too much time on the computer and not enough time on the water...it makes us grumpy.

Tell your friends congrats and thanks for the post.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

i must be an oddball too. i saw the pics and thought that i would have liked to be a part of that. nothing bad or illegal never popped into my mind. i guess i was just raised different............tony


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*bever creek kid*

I posted advise not just my personal feelings but simple observation. Hunting has a very bad reputation not justified but it is there. I understand your intention but you also have to understand pictures such as the one posted do nothing for the sport of hunting if anything at all they are used against all outdoorsmen. If you want to post pictures of a harvested animal as many people on this form choose too keep it tasteful. I think if you would look through the rest of the hunting section at the recently harvested deer you wont see any negative comments much less 5 pages worth of crap. The problem with this form today is people who post things in hopes of getting negative comments and starting pettie disputes. I made the assumption you where young and blamed your misguided actions on youth. It is very obvious your intentions at this point so do all of us a favor and stop attempting to grat arguments and stirr the pot


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I think in Georgia you can shoot all your bucks on one day if you wanted to...not sure though. I think that in Iowa (see picture I posted) on a party hunt. One person can kill all of the deer that they have permits for.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

looks like a good day to me. im sure there were several people on that hunt. i would say a dog drive. good job.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey I found the link....but of course the new forum deleted the old pics and I don't have them backed up!!!!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/road-kill-60298/


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

Well first of all, I could care less if you give your opinion or your observation or personal feeling or anything else. I posted the picture because last time i checked I was a grown ass man. There is nothing distasteful about the picture. It only affects shallow minded individuals such as yourself. If i had taken one single picture of one deer on 13 seperate trucks it would have been the same difference. Some knothead would have poked his nose in my post just like you did. In the future if a post offends you or humiliates you or makes you feel somewhat belittled then my suggestion to you would be simply dont look at it. I'm sure a man of your intellect can find postings of single deer that are quite tasetfull and fullfill your idea of what a real PFF Hunting post should look like. Oh, and another thing, I didn't see you forking over any money to buy my computer so I think this is where you should step off. Now you can do ME a favor and keep your nose out of my business from now on. Good day Mr. Billin.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

timeflies said:


> Organized hunt with a lot of people maybe? Charity hunt for disabled youth? Wounded warriors? Something?


but still this many deer thats crazy.


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah, it is crazy......i agree....it should have been 3 times that many.


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

Jason said:


> Hey I found the link....but of course the new forum deleted the old pics and I don't have them backed up!!!!
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/road-kill-60298/


 you are the only real hunter on the forum maybe i need to be thicker skinned;


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

can noone have a honest opinion. i asked a question and your gettin all worked up. you answered it and now i got no problem with it now that i know it wasnt one person. i dont know the first thing about hunting and have never seen a pic with more than one dead deer. it was a honest mistake bro. no harm no foul.


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

well you fellows started it by jumping all in my stuff, it was the very first picture post I had ever made. I did not even think to write a story first. I thought i was doing good by getting the picture up there,having never done that before. The s**t hit the fan before i could tell the story and quite frankly when backed into a corner....i'm gonna come out swinging. I am growing a little tired of the whole post, but refuse to go out on a bad note. so, i will continue to defend my right to post until the moderators kick me off.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Beaver, my ONLY beef with you is that you think Jason is the only real hunter on the forum. You had my total support until you said that!


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

This message is to JDHKINGFISHER....and if i remember awhile back i saw where you had some fishing gear stolen out of your boat or something of that nature. i have alot of friends that flounder, so i put the word out to be on the lookout for your stuff. and i can honestly say none of them would stoop that low. but being a nice guy i was keeping an eye out for your stuff because i do frequent piers and the like. now, after all this i'm not so sure i would ever help anyone anymore. it kinda sours you a bit.


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

jspooney said:


> Beaver, my ONLY beef with you is that you think Jason is the only real hunter on the forum. You had my total support until you said that!


 sorry ,,,i now see the error of my ways


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, now we're good.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Jason said:


> Hey I found the link....but of course the new forum deleted the old pics and I don't have them backed up!!!!
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/road-kill-60298/


man i knew i remembered that thread! haha. awesome. hate the pics are gone though. 

beaver creek, i think there are just as many "atta boys" as negative comments on your thread here - if not more good than bad. don't let the few bads outweigh all the positives. you did nothing wrong, your friends did nothing wrong, you owe no one an explanation.


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks, you are right and im done with it. think ill go squirrel hunting in the morning. dont worry i wont post any pics of them ha ha ha .


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Beaver Creek Kid said:


> thanks, you are right and im done with it. think ill go squirrel hunting in the morning. dont worry i wont post any pics of them ha ha ha .


I'll save you the time brother!!!!:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:

































Here is a link to some cool tree rat killing video!!!!
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/hunting-photos-videos/4664-tree-rat-killin.html


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I just had a thought for ya Beaver. Get one of those Tonka dump trucks and fill it with dead tree rats. Post pictures without story. Enjoy the fireworks. LOL


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

your boy's a crack shot jason! awesome job, to him and his mentor!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, he needs to start hitting those things in the head so you can eat the whole rat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Beaver, my ONLY beef with you is that you think Jason is the only real hunter on the forum. You had my total support until you said that!


Yepper...Jeff, I'll definitely admit it----you kill alot more in a year then I do:whistling::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Dang, I didn't even see that post till I wondered what your last post meant????:yes::blink::yes: Although we are both "hunter's of men" in different meanings huh brother:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh no Jason, you are higher on the deer slayer list than me fo sho! I just wanted to be somewhere on the list.


----------



## Beaver Creek Kid (Jan 16, 2011)

jspooney said:


> I just had a thought for ya Beaver. Get one of those Tonka dump trucks and fill it with dead tree rats. Post pictures without story. Enjoy the fireworks. LOL


 
Hey , I like the way you think, thats some funny stuff right there. you just got another hole punched in your man card. running a close race with jason now. hahaha


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im pretty sure i apologized like three times guys. my bad. lol. u should just delete this thread. Everything cool guys. i said my bad, no need to keep digging at everyone. 


Beaver Creek Kid said:


> This message is to JDHKINGFISHER....and if i remember awhile back i saw where you had some fishing gear stolen out of your boat or something of that nature. i have alot of friends that flounder, so i put the word out to be on the lookout for your stuff. and i can honestly say none of them would stoop that low. but being a nice guy i was keeping an eye out for your stuff because i do frequent piers and the like. now, after all this i'm not so sure i would ever help anyone anymore. it kinda sours you a bit.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't believe this thread has 81 posts. This is stupid, why not just say congrats to your friends?

When I say the pic a few thoughts crossed my mind:

1. A paid hunt who had one employee who picks up everyone's deer at the end of the hunt
2. Heck of a good dog drive
3. Hell of a good man drive
4. depredation hunt

Either way it looked like a successful hunt to all hunters involved. Why would anyone care how many deer they take as long as it it lawful and within the limit? No meet is being wasted from the sounds of it.

I probably would not have shot some of the smaller bucks, but I could give a rats $ss that they did. It is not my property or yours so get over it.

Congrats to your friends.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2009)

_ *I am new to this forum... this thread speaks volumes*_

*I like eggs*

*have a nice day*


----------

